# 3 Tagestour mit der NICO von Heiligenhafen



## Andreas Michael (7. Mai 2002)

Wie aus einer Angeltour eine Höllenfahrt wurde!!!

Mit 12 Mann haben wir eine 3Tage Angelfahrt geplant. Wir wollten 3Tage vom Boot aus angeln, angeln, angeln, Spaß haben und uns um Verpflegung keine Gedanken machen. Schnell hatten wir uns auf den Termin 03.05-05.05.02 geeinigt und suchten ein entsprechendes Boot. Das Schiff NICO der Reederei Stengel erschien uns geeignet. Es hat einen Aufenthaltsraum und an Bord kann man mit 12 Mann gut angeln. Der Preis von 1848,00 Euro inklusive Vollverpflegung erschien uns angemessen und so wurde das Schiff telefonisch gebucht. Wir verabredeten uns am 03.05.02 um 17.00 Uhr in Heiligenhafen, um pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr mit der Reederei Stengel die Angeltour zu starten. Mit guter Laune und voller Vorfreude fragten wir einen Angestellten der Reederei Stengel, der an Bord tätig war, ob wir unsere Sachen schon an Bord bringen könnten. Mit seiner Erlaubnis machten wir uns daran, unsere Sachen an Bord zu schaffen und wurden je gestoppt. Der Kapitän in seiner „sehr freundlichen“ und einzigartigen Weise beschimpfte uns, da wir es gewagt haben unsere Sachen an Bord zu bringen ohne zu Fragen. Unsere gute Laune war einen kurzen Moment getrübt. Die nächste böse Überraschung kam, als der Kapitän sich weigerte am 03.05.02 raus zufahren, da der Preis von 1848,00 Euro für 3Tage zu gering wäre. Erst nach langen Debatten und dem Hinweis auf die Absprache mit Frau Stengel war der Kapitän so „gnädig“ die Tour doch noch zu starten. 
Das Wetter spielte zwar nicht mit aber dies kann einen Angler nicht erschüttern und wir hatten ja einen Aufenthaltsraum an Bord, dies glaubten wir. Während der Fahrt haben wir erfahren, daß wir diesen Raum nur zu den Mahlzeiten betreten dürften. Aber auch diese Mitteilung konnten wir verkraften, denn wir hatten die Hoffnung auf reiche Beute. Diese Hoffnung erfüllte sich am ersten Tag nicht, nur ca. 12 Fische. 
Durch Dauerregen war die Kleidung durchnäßt und so fragten wir, wo es eine Möglichkeit gab unsere Sachen trocknen zu können. Nur wenn wir Kleiderbügel hätten gäbe es eine Möglichkeit im Maschinenraum. Aber welcher Angler nimmt Kleiderbügel auf so eine Tour mit???? Für die Reederei wäre es sicherlich Problemlos ein paar Kleiderbügel an Bord zu haben. Da es auch keinen Stauraum für Kleidung gab waren am zweiten Tag alle Sachen feucht bis naß. 
Auch am zweiten Tag ließ uns der Angler- und Wettergott in stich. Der Dauerregen hielt an und es gab in der ganzen Ostsee kaum Fische oder die Fische waren gerade nicht da wo wir waren, bis 17 Uhr hatten wir ganze 50 Fische. Das Angeln wurde um 17 Uhr beendet, weil die Nacht in Rugby verbracht werden sollte. Auch in Rugby hatten wir nur die Wahl zwischen Deck, Koje oder eine Stadttour. Der Aufenthaltsraum blieb gesperrte Zone. Für 4 von uns war der Service, der Komfort, die Verpflegung, das Wetter sowie die Höflichkeit und Kundenfreundlichkeit an Bord nicht mehr zu ertragen. Sie hatten ihre Schmerzgrenze erreicht und haben sich in Rugby abgesetzt. 
Am letzten Tag verließen wir um 5 Uhr Rugby und haben von 8-13.20 Uhr geangelt. Diesmal hatten wir mehr Glück, 100 Fische hatten wir an Bord als der Kapitän um   13.20 Uhr Richtung Heimathafen steuerte. 
Die Verpflegung in den 3Tagen war nicht berauschend. Zwar haben wir kein Sterne- Menüs erwartet, aber doch einfache Hausmannskost. Morgens und abends gab es Brot, Aufschnitt, Tee oder Kaffee. Mittag bestand am 2Tag aus Kartoffelsalat und Frikadelle, der billigsten Sorte und am letzten Tag aus Dosensuppe und Wurst. Der Verzehr fand aus Platzgründen in zwei Etappen statt und der Zeitvorgabe von insgesamt ca.1 Stunde, das heißt ½ Stunde für eine Mahlzeit. Hatte man zwischen den Mahlzeiten Hunger, so konnte man an Bord nichts zusätzlich erwerben. Wollte man beim Nachtangeln Kaffee oder Tee so war dies auch nicht möglich. 
Fazit:
Eine mehr Tage Angeltour mit dem Schiff NICO der Reederei Stengel ist nicht empfehlenswert, es sei man steht auf rüpelhaften Umgangston mangelhaften Service, Verpflegung und Komfort.


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Mai 2002)

Eins muss ich noch los werden kann nur hoffen das ich am Vatertag beim Störtebeker Pokal mehr glück habe wie jetzt am wochenende 

freu mich eigentlich schon wieder aufs angeln und die noch nicht gefangenen Dorsche  :q  :q  :q  

in diesem sinne viel petri

mfg 

andreas


----------



## Babydorsch (7. Mai 2002)

Tja, so ist das mit der Reederei Stengel Service = Null!!!
Habe selbst auch schon so welche Erfahrungen allerdingst mit der Karoline gemacht.Ich glaub der Wasserhahn ist immer noch nicht repariert ca. 3 Jahre her.


----------



## dogfish (7. Mai 2002)

Da gibt´s doch nur eins, diese Reederei meiden. Ist doch Schiet, wenn man so vorgeführt wird.  
Ich habe in der Vergangenheit gute Erfahrungen mit der &quot;Alte Liebe&quot; von Dieter Reese gemacht (allerdings nur mit 8 Mann, ist sonst zu eng bei schlechtem Wetter).

Trotzdem Kopf hoch und weiter machen!

Gruß Dogfish


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2002)

Ich hatte mit den Stengl`s eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Stimmt einen schon nachdenklich, wenn man dann sowas liest.
Habt ihr hoffentlich schon in der Kutterpage eingertagen und bewertet.


----------



## Seehund (7. Mai 2002)

Wenn es sich so zugetragen hat, dann liegen hier Verstöße in der Personenbeförderung vor!

Die Zulässige Personenzahl für jedes Schiff wird u. a. nach den vorhandenen Sitzplätzen unter Deck ausgelegt.

Jeder Fahrgast hat einen Rechtsanspruch auf freien Zugang während er gesamten Reise zu diesem Sitzplatz, und nicht etwa in Etappen, sondern alle gleichzeitig.

Diese Verweigerung zum Salon während de Fahrt hatte hier in Cuxhaven auch schon mal in ähnlicher Weise, jemand erfahren müssen. Dieser Fahrgast war Rechtsanwalt, kannte sich in den einschlägigen Vorschriften aus, was sich anschließend sehr zum Nachteil der Reederei auswirkte.  

Also laßt Euch dieses Verhalten nicht gefallen und geht dagegen an.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Mai 2002)

@ SEEHUND 

Also so wie ich es geschrieben habe hat es sich auch zugetragen. 
Ich habe den Angelkollegen gesagt, daß ich die Möglichkeit habe dieses verhalten Publik zu machen damit dies nicht auch anderen Anglern passiert.
Und so ist dieser Bericht nach mehrmaligen telefonieren mit den Angelkollegen entstanden.

Ich denke auch das wir diese Angeltour so schnell nicht vergessen werden.
Und damit ist für uns die Sache ansich erledigt und abgehakt. 



in diesem sinne viel petri heil 

mfg 

andreas


----------



## holzi70 (7. Mai 2002)

Das ist natürlich eine riesen Sauerei :e . Habt Ihr danach mal mit Frau Stengel geredet? Was sagt Sie dazu?

Wenn man sowas liest, wird man schon nachdenklich und es ist auch keine gute Werbung für die Reederei.

Ich hoffe für Euch, daß es bei der nächsten Fahrt besser läuft.

Bis dahin Petri Heil vom 
HOLZI


----------



## udorudi (7. Mai 2002)

hört sich nach ner Menge Spass an :r :r :r 
…sauerei!!!

Gruss aus HH

Udo


----------



## Pete (7. Mai 2002)

Wir haben im Februar ganz andere Erfahrungen mit der Seho der selbigen Reederei am Öresund gemacht...Superessen, prima Stimmung und lockere Atmosphäre...
Deshalb soll dort auch nächstes Jahr im März unsre Boardi-Tour am Öre stattfinden...
Sprecht mit Frau Stengel, die Vorfälle müssen auf den Tisch und Unzulänglichkeiten abgestellt werden...macht ihr klar, dass man darüber auch in der Öffentlichkeit erfährt...und wenn die Stengels offen dafür sind, werden sie sich bemühen, alles dafür zu tun, dass das nicht mehr passiert...
Angler, die ausbleiben, sind dann ihr Ruin...


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Mai 2002)

@ PETE 
also mit der Seho glaub ich Dir das gerne die fährt ja auch Heiko wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und ist um einiges grösser deshalb habe ich auch mich auf die NICO bezogen und das lässt sich nun mal nicht ändern die gehört auch zur Reederei Stengel wie einige andere kleinen schiffe auch

in diesem sinne viel petri heil 

mfg 

andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2002)

Da ich sowohl auf der Seho wie auf der Karoline gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, war ich mal so frei und hab der Reederei ein Fax geschickt.
Daß sie sich hier anmelden und Stellung nehmen können. Mal sehen ob was kommt.


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Mai 2002)

Thomas das ist bestimmt eine gute idee mal sehen was passiert bin echt gespannt 

mfg

andreas


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. Mai 2002)

@ Thomas wie komm ich denn auf die Kutterpage kannst mir ja vielleicht mal einen Hinweis geben denn ich habe hier auf dem board bis jetzt nüx gefunden  ;+ oder ich kann nicht guggen grins naja kleine hilfe wäre echt nett

in diesem sinne viel petri heil

mfg

andreas  :a


----------



## Pete (7. Mai 2002)

scroll die forenseite mal nach ganz oben da hast du rechts den servicebereich, den klicke an und schon findest u.a. die kutterliste


----------



## hecht24 (7. Mai 2002)

waere schoen wenn herr stengel sich hier auch einmal aeussern wuerde
 ;+  ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2002)

Moin!
Das ist aber wirklich ein niederschmetternder Bericht. Wenn die Rederei Stengel da keine Stellung zu bezieht sollte das öffentlich gemacht werden. Andere Angler müsse vor solchen schlechten Geschäftspraktiken gewarnt werden.
Wenn das die selbe Rederei ist wo auch die Seho fährt kann ich ja schon richtig Angst bekommen. Ich habe mich nemlich angemeldet für die Öresund Tour. 
Kann mir jetzt jemand versprechen das dieser Kapitän *nicht* auf der Seho Käptn werden kann. Ich habe nemlich kein Bock mir von solchen Leuten das Wochenende versauen zu lassen.


----------



## leierfisch (7. Mai 2002)

Moin Moin! Ich mit meinen 120 Kg hätte den Kapitän aber Licht ans Fahrrad gemacht :e .Das iss ja wohl ein starkes Stück,der iss wohl bescheuert der Typ.Gruß vom Pennfreak leierfisch#g


----------



## Kunze (7. Mai 2002)

Hallo! Sehr informativer Bericht. Das hätte ich mir nicht gefallen gelassen. Und dafür noch bezahlen, da währe ich zur Sau geworden. :r  Ich kenn sowas ähnliches auch: schlechter Service, unfreundlich, Echolot im Simulatorbertieb und denken die doofen Angler merken das nicht, Driften über 45min über fischlosen Wasser. Nee, nee, hab mir deshalb die Ostseekuttertouren auch abgewönt. Fahre für das Geld lieber ins gelobte Land - da bin ich richtig. #h  PS: Bin gespannt ob sich die Reederei dazu äußert.


----------



## hecht24 (7. Mai 2002)

> Ich kenn sowas ähnliches auch: schlechter Service, unfreundlich, Echolot im Simulatorbertieb und denken die doofen Angler merken das nicht, Driften über 45min über fischlosen Wasser.


jo gibt leider viele abzocker.


----------



## Jo (7. Mai 2002)

Servus Leute,

ich kann nur wiederholen was Pete schon gepostet hat. 

Wir waren im Februar mit der Seho von der Reederei Stengel am Öresund unterwegs und konnten nur Positives berichten.... das Schiff, die Mannschaft, die Verpflegung und der Kapitän ....alles erste Sahne. An Bord war eine gute Stimmung und wir fühlten uns sauwohl. 
Mirco - der Kapitän und Sohn von Frau Stengel - hat sich bemüht uns an den Fisch zu bringen.

Die guten Erfahrungen bei dieser Fahrt waren auch das Anlaß für die Organisation des AB-Öre-Törns im nächsten Jahr. Wir haben in diesem Jahr fast ausschließlich Stammgäste auf der Seho getroffen..... und wer wiederholt schon eine solche Tour, wenn er nicht zufrieden war?

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass wir nicht enttäuscht werden.

Das ändert natürlich nichts an den schlechten Erfahrungen, die Andreas Michael auf der Nico von der Reederei Stengel gemacht hat. Ich denke mal, dass der Kapitän des Schiffes ganz maßgeblich bestimmt, wie so eine Tour abläuft ....erst in zweiter Linie die Reederei. Damit ist Reederei natürlich nicht aus der Verantwortung, wenn es Mißstände gibt. Sie kassiert ja schließlich auch die Knete.

Hoffentlich lassen die was von sich hören und nehmen Stellung zu der Angelegenheit.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## rueganer (8. Mai 2002)

:e ich wäre für offene Worte mit einschlägiger Presse, unabhängig davon ob eine Stellungnahme erfolgt oder nicht, Schönreden kann man in Stellungnahmen immer, aber die Abzocke bleibt. Wir geben ziemlich viel Geld für unser Hobby aus und wenn ich auf so einem Kutter verarscht werde, will und werde ich es zukünftig auch tun, meine Meinung zu äußern. Das sollten wir gegenseitig im Board schuldig sein, schwarze Schafe beim Namen zu nennen und zu outen, aber(!) die Erlebnisse sollten nicht an den Haaren herbei gezogen sein oder sinnlos übertrieben sein!!!

Bei solchen Sachen klappt sich mir das Messer in der Tasche auf, aber nur gedanklich (keiner Erfurter Verhältnisse).


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Mai 2002)

Das ist ja wohl das letzte was einem an einer solchen Tour passieren kann.
Diesem Kapitän muß die Lizens entzogen werden.
Das ist schon kein abzocken mehr,das ist in meinen Augen eine bodenlose Gaunerei.
Hier im Board sind inzwischen 1168 Member.Sehr viele von ihnen werden das lesen,die Gäste garnicht mitgerechnet.
Ich weiß nicht wie sich die Reederei da rechtfertigen will.
Fakt ist das sie sehr viele Kunden verlieren wird.
Ein guter Zug wäre wenn man Euch die Reise ersetzt oder besser noch Euch eine kostenlose Ersatzreise bietet wo der Service von vorn bis hinten stimmt.
Danach könntet Ihr nocheinmal über alles schreiben und die Reederei würde wieder besser im Licht der Angler stehen.

Auf die Reaktion der Reederei bin ich echt gespannt.


----------



## Superingo (8. Mai 2002)

Au Backe, ich bin nicht an Board gewesen. Ich glaube ich hätte dem &quot; Käptn &quot; ner Alkoholkontrolle unterzogen. Natürlich auf meine bekannt liebenswürdige Art   
Aber Spass beiseite. Ist doch die absolute Sauerei :e 
Bin gespannt was die für eine Entschuldigung haben.


----------



## wodibo (8. Mai 2002)

Ich habe mein Wort zu dem Öresundtörn gegeben und stehe auch dazu. 
Die Gefahr das &quot;unser&quot; Käptn ausfällt und dieser Stümper an Bord erscheint ist natürlich gegeben. Vorerst ist diese Reederei bei mir auf der schwarzen Liste. 
Ich verlange eine klare Stellungnahme und eine eindeutige Aussage, wie diese Misstände abgeschafft werden sollen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das ich nach knapp 800 km Anfahrt so einen Törn habe, schwillt mir der Kamm :e


----------



## Uli_Raser (8. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Die Reederei scheint ein Problem zu haben. Ich bleibe lieber zu hause als mit diesem Käpt´n zu fahren. Die Reederei ist auch für die Besatzung verantwortlich.

Uli


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. Mai 2002)

Ich glaub ich muss nochmal was dazu sagen denn der Bericht bezieht sich lediglich auf die Ausfahrt mit der NICO und den Kapitän Willi Stengel.
Denn ich habe auch sonst Gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Seho mit dem Kapitän Mirco und der Karoline mit dem Kapitän Heiko und auch der Südwind die der Kapitän Lademacher gefahren hat der nicht mehr dort arbeitet.

in diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas  :a


----------



## ollidi (8. Mai 2002)

Genau aus dem Grund, daß die Reederei für die Kapitäne verantwortlich ist, sollte man auch die Reederei über diese Mißstände informieren.
Das dieses Verhalten nicht gerade Kundenorientiert ist, muß der Reederei bekannt gemacht werden.


----------



## holzi70 (8. Mai 2002)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob sich die Reederei Stengel zu diesen Vorfällen äußert. Das mindeste wäre doch eine Entschuldigung.
@ Andreas, halt uns in dieser Angelegenheit mal auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Hamwe (8. Mai 2002)

Moin!   Wollte mit meinen Kollegen auch eine 3.Tagestour von Heiligenhafen aus machen. Werde mich wohl nach einem anderen Schiff umsehen müssen. 
Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## hecht24 (8. Mai 2002)

besser bellyboot
da is man selber kapitaen
 :q  :q


----------



## Albatros (8. Mai 2002)

tja, hierzu wurde bereits alles gesagt. Da gehen einem ja die Nackenhaare hoch  Mich würde der weitere Verlauf auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## Mr_Woobler (10. Mai 2002)

Moin, 
dass ist ja echt ein Hammer. Ich bin auch der Meinung das solche negativen Geschichten genau so an die Öffentlichkeit müssen wie die vielen Erfolgsmeldungen.
Zumindest muß die Reederei informiert werden und sich in diesem nicht ganz ungewichtigem Forum dazu äußern.

Mir fällt da nur Sam Walton, der Gründer der Verbrauchermarktkette Wal-Mart ein.

„Wir haben alle denselben Chef, den Kunden. Er kann uns jederzeit feuern, wenn er sich entschließt, anderswo zu kaufen !“

Wieso konntet ihr nicht in den Aufendhaltsraum ?


Gruß, Mr.Woobler


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2002)

Das Fax an die Reederei habe ich am 07.05. abgeschickt.
Daraufhin kam weder eine Reaktion bei mir zu Hause noch hier im Board.
Schiebe das jetzt erst mal auf die Feieretage, da werden die jungs genügend zu tun haben.
Wenn aber nächste Woche immer noch keine Reaktion hier im Board oder bei mir zu verzeichnen wäre, würde mich das sehr nachdenklich stimmen.


----------



## Ace (10. Mai 2002)

da gibt es nur ein Mittel bevor es zu spät ist umdrehen und wieder nach Hause fahren.
Ich denke für 100 % Kohle kann man auch 100% Leistung verlangen und nicht sowas. :e  :e  :e


----------



## holzi70 (24. Mai 2002)

Hallo Andreas!

Sind die Dinge im Sand verlaufen, oder hat sich schon irgendetwas getan, seitens der Reederei?

@Thomas
Haben die Stengels aud dein Fax reagiert?

Bis dann
Holzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2002)

Bei mir kam bisher (leider) noch keine Reaktion seitens der Reederei an.
Werdens wohl nicht nötig haben, aber mehr tun als die Reederei auf so was aufmerksam zu machen, kann ich auch nicht.
Wundert mich ein bißchen da ich bisher eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit den Stengels gemacht habe - aber was soll man machen, da kann sich dann jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden.


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Mai 2002)

Hi an Alle 

Also das einzige was sich bis jetzt getan hat, ist das sich mein erster Vorsitzender vom Angelverein gemeldet hat, und mir gesagt hat das ich wohl unsere Vereinsveranstaltung am 26.05. nicht mitmachen darf.
 :q  :q  :q Ich habe Kutterverbot oder so ähnlich :q  :q  :q 
Denn die Reederei will Rechtliche schritte gegen mich einleiten wegen Rufschädigung.

MHHHHHHH naja was solls ich kann damit leben :q  

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2002)

Hätte ich diese Reaktion von der Reederei erwartet, hätte ich natürlich niemals an die gefaxt.
Haben die denn Deinen Bericht nicht gelesen?
Oder denken die, wenn 4 Personen schon während der Tour abspringen, daß das normal ist?
Statt sich damit auseinanderzusetzen gleich Rechtsanwälte einzuschalten, ist doch in meinen Augen eine mehr als fragwürdige Reaktion der Reederei.
Ein normaler Geschäftsmann, dem an seiner Kundschaft gelegen ist, wird sich normalerweise mit Beschwerden erst einmal auseindersetzen und versuchen diese einvernehmlich zu lösen.
Ich persönlich stehe nicht auf Firmen (egal welcher Branche) die statt dessen meinen den Holzhammer auspacken zu müssen.
Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich bei Dir, Andreas Michael, aber wie gesagt: 
An eine solche Reaktion hätte ich im Traum nicht gedacht!!!!


----------



## holzi70 (24. Mai 2002)

Das glaub ich doch wohl nicht :e 
Denken die denn, sie könnten sich alles erlauben?!?

Ich hab mir auf jeden Fall ein Bild von dieser Reederei machen können und ich denke andere Mitglieder ebenso.
Die sollten auch die &quot;Mund zu Mund Propaganda&quot; nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.

Ich bin ab nächste Woche Mittwoch an der Ostsee und fahre mit der Ostpreussen, da habe ich persönlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bis dann 
Holzi


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Mai 2002)

@ thomas 

Du must dich nicht Entschuldigen das ist schon in Ordnung,
ich bin sogar froh das das so gekommen ist, denn jetzt weiss man doch, das, das ganze nur Reine Kohlemacherei ist. Und werde mich vom Kutterangeln in .................etwas distanzieren.

Mich mal wieder bisschen den Brandungsangeln oder ähnlich widmen.
Ist vielleicht auch nicht ganz so Teuer  :q  und man fängt auch seine Fische.

Nun lass ich es erstmal wieder Ruhen und warte mal ab was denn morgen so alles noch auf mich zukommt.

In diesem sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Mai 2002)

Ps: wenn du noch on bist dann gehe doch mal in Angler-Chat

mfg Andreas :a


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2002)

welcher chat?
wie komm ich da rein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2002)

Irgend etwas muß da wohl anders gelaufen sein als es den Anschein hat.
Soeben hatte ich einen Anruf von Frau Stengel erhalten.
Sie hat ganz klar gemacht, daß weder ein Kutterverbot seitens der Reederei besteht, noch daß irgendwelche rechtlichen Schritte gegen irgendjemanden geplant sind.Sie kann sich nicht erklären woher dieses Kutterverbot/Drohung mit Rechtsanwälten kommt.
Sie möchte im Gegenteil diesen Vorfall gerne positiv für alle Seien klären und hat angeboten mit Andreas Michael direkt Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Ich werde das mal vermitteln, also Andreas: Einfach per PM oder Mail mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen und Deine Telefonnummer mir mitteilen.
Dann werden wir sehen was da rauskommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2002)

Kontakt ist gemacht, jetzt mal sehen wies weitergeht :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Mai 2002)

Junge Junge nu bin ich aber gespannt wie son Flitzebogen. Das wäre ja auch der hammer gewesen wenn die Micha wegen solch einer Sauerei seitens der rederei auch noch verklagt wird.


----------



## hecht24 (24. Mai 2002)

na was da wohl bei raus kommt
 ;+  ;+


----------



## Kunze (24. Mai 2002)

Hallo! Da bin ich auch gespannt. #h


----------



## holzi70 (26. Mai 2002)

Na das ist ja mal eine bessere Nachricht!


----------



## Franky (26. Mai 2002)

??? Ich versteh hier grade nur Bahnhof! Umsteigen&quot; Koooooffer klaun...

Wo wurde hier in welcher Art und Weise Rufschädigung begangen??? Ich denke mal, daß sämtliche Vorwürfe belegbar sind (&quot;Zeugenaussagen&quot. So ein Schuss seitens der Reederei wäre aber voll nach hinten losgegangen. Die Reaktion von Frau Stengel dagegen (Klärung des ganzen) ist schon verständlicher (bzw. erwartenswert!). Gerade die Feststellung von unserem Seehund sollte der Reederei sehr zu denken geben.
Was für mich aber noch &quot;schlimmer&quot; aussieht, ist scheinbar die Tatsache, daß &quot;Schäff&quot; persönlich den Käpt&acute;n gespielt hat. *Eigentlich* sollte er wissen, was sich gehört und was nicht...
Ich bin jedenfalls auch sehr gespannt, was aus dieser Geschichte wird.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (26. Mai 2002)

*Richtig*

Alter Schwede, daß ist ja ein Ding.

Ich wäre wohl Morgens schon auf die Barrikaden gegangen, wenn mich der Kaptitän so begrüßt hätte. Und dann mit nasser Kleidung weiterangeln gibt jedem den Rest.

Der Spaß an so einer Tour steht und fällt doch mit der Besatzung, diverse Unzulänglichkeiten an Service und Schiff kann man schnell vergessen, wenn die Chemie zwischen der Crew und den Gästen stimmt.

Tatsachenbericht - Rufschädigung ???
 ;+  
Der Kunde ist König, und davon sind eine ganze Menge im AB 
Mich hätte es sehr gewundert wenn, eine Reederei deshalb eine Klage anstreben würde, Sie würden sich nur selber Schaden. Aber dem Vereinvorsitzenden würde ich mal auf die Finger klopfen, wo er den Sch**** her hat, bzw. ob er vielleicht neben sich steht 

Andreas halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden!


----------



## Kalle (26. Mai 2002)

Ich hoffe, das es sich alles zum guten wendet für Andreas.
Warte voller Geduld auf die Aussage,oder gütlichen Einigung mit der Frau Stengel.


----------



## Angelwebshop (26. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute,

wir sind mit der Seho bereits 3 mal am Öresund gewesen und hatten nie Grund zum klagen. Im gegenteil Mirko der Kapitän ist ein netter Kerl und hat immer sein bestes in Bezug auf&acute;s Angeln gegeben. Das Schiff selber machte einen gepflegen Eindruck, nach meiner Meinung die saubersten Klos die ich je auf einem Angelkutter sah. Auch das Essen war erstklassig, Rio so heißt der Smut auf der Seho, hat zu jeder Zeit kostenlos, Kaffee und Tee bereitgehalten. 

Frau Stengel kam man getrost die gute Seele der Reederei bezeichnen. Also macht Euch keine Sorgen bezüglich des AB-Treffen am Öresund, wir jedenfalls haben für Februar 2003 auch schon wieder gebucht.

Natürlich muss man den Vorgängen dan Board der Nico nachgehen und kann Sie nicht einfach so abtun. Ich denke eine Erklärung von Seiten der Reederei ist hier angebracht.

Ich werde das weiter beobachten und so oder so reagieren, Positiv wie auch Negativ. 

Petri Heil

Herbert


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Mai 2002)

Hat diese &quot;Reederei&quot; eigentlich eine EMailadresse? Dann bitte mal veröffentlichen. Ich würde gern mal solchen &quot;Kapitänen&quot; erklären, was mit Ihnen passiert, wenn
sie mehr als 1000 aktive Angler, und das sind wir ja wohl, dazu bestimmen wollen, dass sie zwar ihre Kohle abgeben dürfen, aber ansonsten keine Gegenleistung mehr erwarten dürfen. So eine Kanallie sollte seine Kohle mal wieder mit Herings- und Plattfischfang verdienen. Da lernt er mal wieder, wie hart kalte und nasse Netze sind!
Ich fahre zwar seit Jahren schon nicht mehr mit Kuttern, er-
kläre mich aber voll solidarisch und könnte:v


----------



## Dorschkopp Christoph (4. Juni 2002)

Liebe Leute,
als Angelgruppe (6 bis 15 Personen), die die  Reederei Stengel seit über 20 Jahren kennt sehen wir uns veranlasst zu diesem Thema folgendes zu schreiben.
Da wir schon immer Statistik über unsere Angelfahrten geführt haben, können wir sagen, dass wir mehr als 800 Angelmanntagen auf den verschiedensten Kuttern der Reederei Stengel verbracht haben. Währen unsere Erfahrungen nicht positiv gewesen hätten wir längst die Reederei gewechselt, denn wir haben durchaus auch andere Reedereien kennen gelernt. 
Natürlich gab es in der langen Zeit auch mal Dinge, die uns nicht gefallen haben. Diese Probleme haben wir dann jedoch immer zwischen unserer Gruppe und der Reederei Stengel zu unserer vollsten Zufriedenheit klären können. Dabei haben wir die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es so aus dem Wald herausschallt, wie man hereinruft.
Auch die Tatsache, dass sich die Reederei Stengel zur wohl größten Angelflotte an der deutschen Ostseeküste entwickelt hat, lässt darauf schließen, dass der Service und das Personal absolut in Ordnung ist.
Zuletzt waren wir im April diesen Jahres mit 14 Personen an 4 Tagen auf der Karoline und haben 1112 kg Dorsch gefangen. Dabei war der Service wieder erstklassig und die Mannschaft (die genau so viel Spaß hatte wie wir) sehr zuvorkommend. Wir haben schon öfter festgestellt, dass wir auf den Schiffen der Reederei Stengel überdurchschnittlich gut gefangen haben. Einige Kommentare bezüglich getürktem Echolot oder Kapitäne, die sich keine Mühe geben, halten wir für Schwachsinn. Leute, die so etwas schreiben sollten lieber mal ihr Angelgerät und ihre Angelmethode überdenken.
Wir haben jedenfalls schon wieder die nächste Fahrt bei der Reederei Stengel gebucht und freuen uns riesig darauf.


----------



## Ace (4. Juni 2002)

mann mann hier wird´s ja immer heisser

Meine Meinung jeder sollte mit dem Kutter fahren der im gefällt und mit dem er zufrieden ist.Und die, die ihn nicht zufriedenstellen sollte er meiden.
So wird nach dem ganz normalen Prinzip der Marktwirtschaft die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt.
Die besseren,cleveren,tüchtigeren,freundlicheren,günstigeren...wie auch immer werden am Ende überleben.


----------



## Franky (4. Juni 2002)

Bevor da einiges aus dem Ruder läuft, möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, daß es hier um die Erfahrungen mit der MS Nico geht.
Ich bitte das bei der Diskussion zu beachten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2002)

Muß Franky recht geben, das war auch das was ich gepostet hatte, daß ich nämlich mit den anderen Schiffen der Reederei gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Nachdenken muß man über die Reaktionen seitens der Reederei: 
Wer ist den nun der/die Verantwortliche?
Frau Stengel, die sich entschuldigt oder Herr Stengel der Anwälte reich machen will?
Ist doch kein Thema, daß immer mal was vorkommen kann, aber die Reaktionen der Reederei sprechen doch Bände was die Firma unter Kundenbetreuung versteht - und nur darum geht es!
Ist wie bei Möllemann: Eine ernstzunehmende Entschuldigung würde viel Ärger sparen - für alle Seiten!


----------



## Andreas Michael (5. Juni 2002)

@ Dorschkopp Christoph

Du solltes vielleicht erstmal lesen was hier gepostet wurde.

Damit Du dann auch weist über was hier gesprochen oder besser geschrieben wurde. :q 

@ Thomas9904 da muss ich Dir Recht geben.

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (5. Juni 2002)

@Dorschkopp Christoph,

es geht hier um die MS NICO, weder Reederei noch einem anderen Schiff der Flotte. Also bringe bitte die Diskussion nicht in eine andere Richtung.


----------

